# What is the most you would pay for a girl's bicycle or have paid?



## Sped Man (Dec 23, 2014)

What is the most you have paid on a girl's bicycle or would pay? Personally, I don't collect girl's bicycles but that Elgin Skylark is truly nice.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

$#,500 for an original paint '36 Skylark.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2014)

$400 for a decent complete TOC, otherwise, well.......


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 23, 2014)

I think I paid about $375 for my 1914 ladies Columbia Chainless a few years ago. Free to $20 is the range I spent on the rest of the girls bikes in my collection. Free is always a good bargain.


----------



## jkent (Dec 23, 2014)

Well is it just me or has the price of girls bikes over the last few years more than doubled?
4 years ago girls bikes were bringing $50 for say a plain Schwinn to say $400-$500 on a decked out really nice bike.
But now it seems like the same $50 bikes are $150 and the $400-$500 are more like $800- $1000
And this seems like it has been just over the last few years.
Just me or do others see this too?
JKent


----------



## rockabillyjay (Dec 23, 2014)

..depends what parts I can pull to complete a boys bike...


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 23, 2014)

jkent said:


> Well is it just me or has the price of girls bikes over the last few years more than doubled?
> 4 years ago girls bikes were bringing $50 for say a plain Schwinn to say $400-$500 on a decked out really nice bike.
> But now it seems like the same $50 bikes are $150 and the $400-$500 are more like $800- $1000
> And this seems like it has been just over the last few years.
> ...




I think the girl's prices are going up as well and I think more people are starting to collect them rather than buy to part them out. I remember reading someone saying how they think girl's bikes will be worth more one day since so many get parted out to save a boys bike. Interesting theory, not totally convinced on it, but who knows?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

rockabillyjay said:


> ..depends what parts I can pull to complete a boys bike...




Ouch


----------



## vincev (Dec 23, 2014)

no limit.Whatever it takes to get what I want.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2014)

I dropped good money on a few girls bikes-restored '37 Skylark, original '56 green Phantom, original '41 Miss America, and an original '40 loop tail Monark Four Bar. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 23, 2014)

1 over 2k, 3 between 1k-2K (offered on another in that range this past week), and 3 between 750.00-1k.
And I am ready to spend even more money on nice, deluxe originals.
Chris


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 23, 2014)

Swapped a Walmart pink women's 10 speed bike for a 40's women's Spitfire leaned up against a chainlink fence for some time ....like 2-3 yrs love the ole girl ........no pun intended.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 23, 2014)

Depends on how many parts I can pick off of it for a boys bike, otherwise ZERO $ 

Not into girls bikes


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> Depends on how many parts I can pick off of it for a boys bike, otherwise ZERO $
> 
> Not into girls bikes




Boo


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 23, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## RandomParts (Dec 23, 2014)

In order to outfit both wife and daughter, I have bought them in the $200-$300 range.  Unfortunately, by the time I am finished with them the numbers are much higher.  I've been looking for a restoration worthy CWC girls Supreme/Deluxe project, but more than the increase in price the deluxe bikes seem substantially more scarce than 4 or 5 years ago at any price.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 23, 2014)

rockabillyjay said:


> ..depends what parts I can pull to complete a boys bike...




If you haven't figured it out already , most times only the front fender or fenders, hardware and the wheels are interchangeable.  The gearing, crank, pedals sometimes handlebars are usually girl specific.

I wonder how many restored bikes, "Schwinn Black Phantoms" are out there with a short girls crank or little pedals?


As far as purchasing a girls bike, it the model was exactly what we are looking for, then it is what it is. Lucky my wife more into customizing than high end girls bikes


----------



## Duck (Dec 23, 2014)

I've only ever had to pay for two (the last two)- $20 for a decent '47 Higgins w/ skirt guard  the better half's been riding for the last several years, and $40 for an 80% complete '56 3 spd Corvette that I'm turning into part of a his/hers matching set.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 23, 2014)

I've never really cared if the bike was a girls or boys bike. If I like the way it looks, I'm going to get it.


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 23, 2014)

Paid $3500 for a clean, original Skylark complete with the speedo pod, horn-light buttons, leaf spring saddle, end cap counter-weighted pedals, ringed grips, pencil stand, working horn with glass head light lens, etc... super complete, correct, and orig. bike. I don't think I could find one this nice for that price now, a lot of them got parted, or no longer have the good parts... would do it again in a heartbeat! It's also a perfect mate for my bluebird, so HAD to buy it. They display so well together.


----------



## vincev (Dec 23, 2014)

The ones that ignore or bash girls bikes are only half way into bike collecting .Some of the most beautiful bikes are girls.I dont ignore a bike because its a girls bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 23, 2014)

Over 3k. We've had (and still have) some pretty nice girl's bikes. 
Darcie


----------



## mike j (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll pay for what I like, whether it boy's or girls. Just passed up a girls twin flex, not because of the price, but I just wasn't feeling the love. Try to diversify my collection & not have it look to gay ( not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## Handyman (Dec 24, 2014)

vincev said:


> The ones that ignore or bash girls bikes are only half way into bike collecting .Some of the most beautiful bikes are girls.I dont ignore a bike because its a girls bike.




I do agree with Vincev's comment.  I'm "evolving" in this bicycle collecting arena and I'm really starting to appreciate the ladies bikes.  In some instances I think they even look better!!  For example, take a TOC ladies bike with a nice wood rear fender with a skirt guard and a matching wood chain guard all laced up nice.....................kind of makes the men's model look a little plain.  From a historical perspective, the early woman's bikes are quite important. In any case, it's all about what you like, buy/collect  what you like.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have striped girls before but now I like them fully dressed.  The skirt strings are fun to see. 
   In old folks homes, girls bikes are called step-throughs and Geezers don't have to throw their weak legs over the back.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 24, 2014)

*Christmas Shelby*

gone


----------



## John (Dec 24, 2014)

"If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it." - J. P. Morgan


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 24, 2014)

The most I ever paid was  $300 for a completely original mid 1930s H.P. Snyder built American Flyer. A gift to my wife. 
I paid $50 for a complete 1948 JC Higgins, and when I went to pick it up, the person  just gave me another later model JC Higgins.
It is a shame that a lot of woman’s bikes are just parted out. But in my case I have a number of women riders in my family, so we use them.

Tim


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2014)

vincev said:


> no limit.Whatever it takes to get what I want.




Yes! If you want it, buy it!


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2014)

Big Moe said:


> I've never really cared if the bike was a girls or boys bike. If I like the way it looks, I'm going to get it.




Good answer !!!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 24, 2014)

The most I ever paid was 400 for a really nice original Monark super deluxe girls bike for my wife.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 24, 2014)

Fifteen hundred 1995 dollars


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 24, 2014)

*Originally Posted by vincev.*
*"The ones that ignore or bash girls bikes are only half way into bike collecting .Some of the most beautiful bikes are girls.I dont ignore a bike because its a girls bike".*

Not to open up a debate on this thread, but I totally disagree with this statement. I have been into collecting bicycles since the early 1980's so I don't consider myself to be "half way into bicycles" and I'm certainly not bashing them either. I have seen many girls prewar bicycles that are gorgeous. I just feel that *my* money is better spent on prewar boys bicycles. I have bought and owned girls prewar bicycles in the past for my wife but she's just not into them like I am, so I send them down the road. I have to focus my collection on what I like.

I also collect vintage VW buses and have done so for as long as my bicycle hobby. I focus my bus collecting on 1950-1959, with an emphasis on "Barndoor" buses 1950-3/55. Just because I don't collect every vintage VW model made or don't have a girls bike in my collection doesn't suggest that I'm "only half way into VW or bicycle collecting", that would be absurd.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## videoranger (Dec 24, 2014)

$150.00 and all original down to the tires and skirt guard string. 




mike j said:


> I'll pay for what I like, whether it boy's or girls. Just passed up a girls twin flex, not because of the price, but I just wasn't feeling the love. Try to diversify my collection & not have it look to gay ( not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess the unasked question here is do we value girl's bikes? I have been collecting bicycles since about 1978, and in that time having bought and sold over 300 bikes, I have only kept two girls bikes in all that time, my Skylark and girls Regal Deluxe. They both compliment my men's of both types, BB and the men's regal I just got. (Will post photos someday of the set when time permits.) Do I like riding girls's bikes? Not really, and I always bought them either for girlfriends or to take parts to complete boy's bikes. I think they are much more appreciated now than ever, and would I ride my skylark in a parade or something? You betcha! But in the final analysis, I would have to say I prefer boys/men's bikes much better, both in styling and riding, but girls bikes are likely seeing their discovery; as bikes in general get more popular, I think we will see more and more girls into vintage and looking for complete, orig girls bikes. They are sort of like 4 door cars vs. convertibles, two doors and wagons.. still the red headed step child with collectors, but coming into their own as of late when those other models are no longer available or just too expensive. Here's my crisp original 51 ladies Regal Deluxe. Got it from the original owner in 1989... for $300. It was a bargain at the time, just for the parts!


----------



## Houndog (Dec 24, 2014)

I  also disagree with the "halfway" comment..I only buy bikes that I really want ,I don't believe in having an assload of bikes just to have them..
 I have to really like it a lot to build it up ,especially knowing I will never get my $ back....But I doubt I would sell any of mine even for good $$..
 I just simply don't like girls bikes at all ,and don't ever see that changing..


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 24, 2014)

If you were to have a peek at the top 20 prewar boys balloon tire collections, the overwhelming majority would have a significant ladies model population. 
Assuming you agree with my statement, why do you think that is?
There is a correlation between a serious hobbiest and having a greater appreciation of these machines.
Collect what you like, I am just say in.'
Chris


----------



## jpromo (Dec 24, 2014)

The most I've paid was 300$ and the most I would pay is 150$.. I sometimes don't follow my bicycle buying guidelines..


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 24, 2014)

*Whatever I had to...*

I would pay whatever I needed to ,to get the right bike. So far, my best deal was the $350.00 I paid for my NOS ( Yes, new old stock, never ridden, packed away since new)
1956 ladies Roadmaster Luxury Liner. Now, even if some of you guys "don't buy girls bikes", are you going to tell me that you wouldn't buy a beautiful decked out NOS girls bike like this! Even the tires on this bike look as if they were just made. Do you know how rare it is to find a 56 year old NOS bike? If that's the case, then you are going through this hobby with your eyes closed. There are many girls bikes that look way better than their male counterparts.
   I have about 60 bikes, approximately half are guys, and half are girls..........Wayne


----------



## Houndog (Dec 24, 2014)

Girls bikes no matter how cool ,just don't appeal to me in the least.
  I don't know why they just don't....


----------



## mike j (Dec 25, 2014)

That's one impressive little lady, Wayne.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 25, 2014)

*Girls bikes*

Paid $300.00 for this and it only sold for $340.00. Bought it for the color and it came from the original owner.


----------

